# Military Dolphins.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Enjoy......

http://edition.cnn.com/2014/03/27/world/europe/crimea-dolphins-defect/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

When dolphins attack!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

...That may not be an attack...That may just be a very "friendly" dolphin. I would comment further.....but this is a family forum. D'oh!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh great. First it was the dogs in WWII. Now dolphins.


----------

